# How to grind bones without a grinder?



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

As we all know, in raw feeding, bones is a must as source of calsium. The problem is my kitten can't eat bone except minced. Now I heard that minced bones is dangerous, so I have to grind but I don't have the tool. So what's the alternatives to my problem? Thanks.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm, i thought minced bone is fine as long as the meat and bone are raw and not cooked. :001_unsure:


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Grinding bones is the same as mincing them - or so i thought?! Minced bone is fine - as long as its raw.


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

well, a poster told me that it could cause choking..


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Actually, I just checked what the mince contains that I get and it contains finely ground bone. But surely these grinders are quite expensive - I always thought that you just need to put it through the mincer alongside your meat. 

Some people use ground eggshells (that is quite time-consuming) or you can buy a calcium supplement - though the real thing is better than the supplement I guess.


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine at mince with bits of bone in - they also used to get raw chicken wings with whole bone which they'd crunch up themselves... but use ground eggshell if you feel bone is not for your kitties...


----------



## Daisyandchlo (Feb 27, 2010)

I didn't think there was any difference between a grinder, or mincer. I though that 'grinder' was just what people in the US call our (UK) mincers?
They have 'ground' meat - we have 'mince' meat. But they're both the same thing.

Mincers tend to have at least two sizes of cutting disks. A larger holed one for course mincing, and a smaller holed for a finer mince. Even maual 'mincers'  have at least two disks, and can be bought new for under £20. First putting the meat/bone through the course disk, and then re-doing it with the fine disk, should get the bones nice and small


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

It's official: my cat won't eat even a small piece of bone. And I mean small, about 0,15 inch. Maybe I should crush them with a rock or something?


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

dan138zig said:


> It's official: my cat won't eat even a small piece of bone. And I mean small, about 0,15 inch. Maybe I should crush them with a rock or something?


You could buy a pestle and mortar to grind it - it'll be hard work tho. You could also try to perservere with the bone - mine didnt get it at first but now they eat bone with no problems.


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

Daisyandchlo said:


> I didn't think there was any difference between a grinder, or mincer. I though that 'grinder' was just what people in the US call our (UK) mincers?
> They have 'ground' meat - we have 'mince' meat. But they're both the same thing.


Exactly right - grinders/mincers - same thing.

I use a manual mincer, old fashioned style clamps to worktop and you turn the handle - like this Traditional Cast Iron Meat Mincer / Mince Maker Machine. Size No.8: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

It will mince/grind bones - but its hard flippin work!! :eek6:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I would stick to a mince with bone in there anyway. IF she is eating the mince she will eat the bone too.

Why cant she have other bones? Chicken wings etc are excellent for jaw excercise, teeth care along with nutrition. If your worried about the size of the bones in there you can bash it with a rolling pin to break them up, and hang onto the other end while she chews (dont worry if the first few times she just plays with it!).


----------

